# unfit heelside stand-up



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> One trick I use when teaching people to strap in without sitting down when it is icy is to have them wedge their glove under the toe edge of the board while they strap in. It works like a parking brake keeping the board still while they strap in. When they are ready to go, they just grab the glove and off they go.


Dear lord, in 10 years of riding I have never thought of doing this :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Going to try glove trick. I can usually strap in standing but I gotta try this. haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

Good idea with the glove but a lot if these people I'm talking about couldn't do the whole bend over thing. Thanks for the input. Glad to see i was doing the "right" thing. Icy and steep....welcome to my mountain.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow great points as always. In many real life situations or just work issues. I often start with the hardest task 1st then move to the easier tasks and things do go smoother or the work seems to get done faster. Hearing that starting toeside had some distinct advantage to the final learning of putting both turns togehter to ride makes sound advice and obviously works.

People in this shape already realize their disadvantage and kudos to them for getting out there. Great tips to keep them encouraged and give them the tools they need to learn to ride. Maybe this was their way to start to change, if not doesn't matter, they are learning to ride for whatever reason. :thumbsup:


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

you have to be in shape to get up from your heel side? o.0


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

If you are in shape you wouldnt notice. Have to rise fro a seated position, toes you can just lean back a bit.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

jyuen said:


> you have to be in shape to get up from your heel side? o.0


If you have a gut or poor flexibility, you can't get far enough forward to get your center over the board.

I have a trick for getting up heelside -- I push myself off my butt with one hand, and turn the board 90 degrees so the tail's uphill. At that point it's just a tail press.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I would usually have people get really used to heel sliding down the hill with one foot out, just to get used to the pressuring needed to slide vs. stop. Once they got good at this, I would literally have them do some squats while moving, to get used to moving their upper body up and down while keeping the pressure the same on the heel edge. 

I call it the "squat and skid"

My dog uses a similar technique to leave his weaponized ass juice on the carpet.

That way, with the unfit ones, you can have them grab the toe edge or boot or something with one hand just to get some weight forward/leverage, then in one motion, push off snow with one hand and pull forward with the other. The key point was using one motion to "throw" themselves into a heel skid and actually stand up while the board is moving a bit. Not locking the knees is huge as well, cause that will just put them back on the ground.


----------

